# A hay feeding net that REALLY works!



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I gotta check that out, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Even for unshod horses, the risk of getting caught up in it is way too great for me to change it without a feeder.

Thumbs down.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

To each his own. I've seen them walk all over the nets when they pull them out of the feeder and there's no way for them to get a hoof caught--the holes are too small. But it IS a legitimate concern.

One of the things I'm watching for is signs of damage to the net material. If the strings making up the net started to break then there could be a big enough hole. But, so far, I've seen no signs of fraying let along breakage.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I checked out their website and this is the slow feeding program. I met someone in my town that does this with their horses and they look fantastic! No waste or anything. It keeps the easily bored horse busy!

I'm acutally getting one next month for my horse as she eats fast and then realizes she is out of food before the other two are  

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I've been using the small hay nets that hold maybe 3 flakes. In winter I'd throw it on clean snow like a pillow. The horses seemed to enjoy tossing it about as well. The nets were walked on, pawed at and thrown about and never was a hoof caught. As previously mentioned, the holes are too small. BTW I never set out only one source of hay. I always set out two as far apart as possible. This keeps the horses moving from one to the other and the walking aids digestion. I also place them as far as possible from the water source to add more walking.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

When we feed them in the field we spread the hay out a flake at a time--6, 8, even 10 separate piles. In the corral that doesn't make sense. But we do have plans to separate the two feed bins. More to keep the horses sharing than for walking about purposes.


----------

